# [SOLVED] UEFI und fglrx

## kurisu

Hallo zusammen,

infolge schwacher Frameraten in Starcraft 2 habe ich testweise von xf86-video-ati auf fglrx umgestellt; besser gesagt umstellen wollen. Denn mich hat exakt die hier geschilderte Problematik getroffen; sprich: fglrx + efifb = nada. Vorübergehend von KMS und VDPAU abkehrend zurück auf Userspace-Modesetting und VAAPI zu gehen wäre tolerabel. Zudem aber auch noch EFI aufzugeben kommt ganz sicher nicht in Frage. Weiß hier eventuell jemand, ob es für dieses Problem inzwischen eine Lösung gibt? Nachdem das Zocken für mich doch nachrangige Priorität hat, kann ich auch mit der aktuellen Situation leben (immerhin schafft xf86-video-ati mit neuestem mesa konstante 20 fps bei 1080p im Falle niedrigster Einstellungen), sollte es hierzu jedoch inzwischen eine Lösung geben, so wäre ich über jeden Hinweis überaus dankbar als jemand, der ehemals mit fglrx noch vielfach üblere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.Last edited by kurisu on Sun May 04, 2014 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bevor du dir da viel Stress machst wegen nichts... Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du und welchen Kernel nutzt du. Ich habe eine 4850 und es so vor einem Jahr mal ausgetestet. Da war gefühlt kein Unterschied festzustellen. Bin dann jedenfalls sofort wieder zurück zum radeon. Der hat in den letzten Kernelversionen immens zugelegt. Erwarte da keine Wunder.

----------

## kurisu

Das radeon ganz erhebliche Fortschritte gemacht hat, kann ich für andere Systeme aus eigener Erfahrung bezeugen; insbesondere bei den nicht allerneusten GPUs. Auf dem hier relevanten Rechner jedenfalls habe ich Kernel 3.12.13 sowie eine HD 8670D respektive A10-6700 APU. Sicherlich nicht der letzte Brüller, jedoch weiß ich – weil vor gut 6 Monaten selbst getestet – dass damit unter Verwendung von fglrx Starcraft 2 selbst bei mittleren und damit mehr Details bei unveränderter Auflösung mehr als die doppelte Framerate zustande bringt, womit fglrx hier doch weit mehr als vergebene Liebesmüh ist. Nachdem ich aber von EFI auf gar keinen Fall abkehren werde, muss ich mich einstweilen damit zufrieden geben. Bei meinen 2 bis 3 Zockerstunden die Woche fällt es mir jedoch nicht allzu schwer, entspannt abzuwarten, bis entweder fglrx mit EFI läuft oder aber radeon auch hier aufholt. Immerhin läuft es überhaupt auf spielbarem Niveau. Eine Situation, die gerade im Falle von ATI vor nicht allzu langer Zeit geradezu illusorisch angemutet hatte. Es wäre nur eben schön, wenn sich hierzu eher früher als später eine (für mich) praktikable Lösung fände.

----------

## py-ro

Ich weiß nicht so hilfreich, aber bei mir lief fglrx mit EFI ohne Probleme. Was hast du den für ein Board?

Lässt du deinen Bootloader die Auflösung ändern? Welchen verwendest du?

Bye

Py

----------

## kurisu

Hey py-ro, danke für die Reaktion. Inzwischen boote ich nur mehr via EFI stub. Kein Grub, rEFInd oder sonst ein Zeug. Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS F2A85-V. Einzig hierzu sagen kann ich, dass fglrx vor rund 6 Monaten als ich noch BIOS verwendet habe absolut problemfrei funktioniert hat. Seither bin ich jedoch infolge überragender 2D-Performance und auch VDPAU mit radeon unterwegs; ferner auch EFI. Wenn ich Zeit finde, dann mache ich morgen über übermorgen noch einmal ein Backup vom System und stelle – diesmal am besten via chroot – nochmal versuchsweise auf fglrx um. Jedenfalls danke für den Input. Ich werde berichten, sobald ich damit fertig bin.

Edit:

py-ro, weißt du noch, ob du seinerzeit efifb bzw. CONFIG_FB_EFI im Kernel aktiv hattest?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich benutze auch UEFI zusammen mit dem fglrx Treiber, ohne Probleme.

Also Framebuffer nutzer ich allerdings Uvesafb, efifb habe ich deaktiviert.

Habe im zusammenhang mit dem fglrx Treiber noch die Option nopat (Kernel cmdline) im Kopf, die musste ich früher benutzen damit der lief (Das war aber als ich noch Xen benutzt habe um Windows nebenbei laufen zu lassen).

----------

## kurisu

Es hat alles geklappt. Nachdem ich fälschlicherweise angenommen hatte für UEFI zwingend efifb zu benötigen, habe nach der Anleitung im Wiki uvesafb eingerichtet und dann erfolgreich auf fglrx umgestellt. Läuft einwandfrei und Starcraft 2 performt nun in einer ganz anderen Liga. Vielen Dank an alle.

----------

